# Ficus Bonsai for Vivarium



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Is there any body use there tree for vivarium?
When I was in vietnam, we used these as bonsai in Riparium

Ficus Religiosa
Ficus Benjamina
Ficus Retusa


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i use a schefflera arboricola and am having AMAZING success!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

the roots get way too invasive in a 80-90% humidity.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

In my experience F. benjamina is too sensitive to lighting changes and high humidity to be a good viv candidate. You might have better luck though. Mine dropped all of its leaves within a week of being introduced to a tank.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

The bigger Vivarium you have the better. You can plant the Bonsai i a dry corner of the tank with bright lights (LED Spotlight) for better growth. Just dont mist the corner with the bonsai.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My dad has a bunch of Ficus "Green Island" bonsai...been thinking about trying one of those out. Has larger foliage than benjamina which I think would be a plus. May be something to consider.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Another problem with _F. benjamina_ is that it is everywhere and looks so common.

There are lots of other figs you can try, but not very many that are common in horticulture. Glasshouseworks.com has a good selection of figs including some rare ones.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Depending on how tall your vivarium is, you could try Ficus alli. It has a different name but I can't remember it off the top of my head. It has a different look than most ficus. Long leaves. Very cool.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

looking those ficus up. thanks guys!


----------

